# Elk info Medora area appreciated



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Flying back from Alaska to help my daughter with elk tag in E-3 in late December. Any info to help narrow things down would be of a great help thanks, ns


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

PM sent


----------

